# i got a 7 inch elongatus piranha



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I got me a elongatus piranha for only $50 i put him in my 29 and took out my discus and put them in a 15 i got. :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Thats a big fish for such a small tank.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

He is not 7" he is 6" to be exact. He seems to be fine in it he wil lbe gettign a 55 soon it was kind of a sppur of the moment thing i hadn't arranged to buy this piranha today. But it was a hell of a deal though. :rockin:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Can't argue with that. As long has your willing to take good care of him, he'll be ok until you get that bigger tank.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

When i can get a pic i will post it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That is a great deal az. you should definatly invest in a bigger tank though :rockin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

Good deal, where did you get him? He show any aggersion yet?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I got him fro ma guy off of predatoryfish.net he has not show aggression yet he is very skittish right now becasue of his new tank he will need about 2 days or so :rockin:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I have a chance to get a true 7incher elong.. I hope you didn't get to him first


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I got him from a guy named king attu


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

NOOO!!!!!!







I was going to buy him.....Do you know if the spilo is still available?

Did he tell about the rhom he sold ?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

he still has the spilo


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

haha your a f*cking idiot. oo:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> haha your a f*cking idiot. oo:


who are you talking about?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

az, turd







about putting it in a 29gallon thats pretty weak..


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

What are you pissed at me it was a good deal it came up all the suden i didnt have enough money to get a 55 also so i put it in my 29 until i go to maryland where i can get a tank for cheap ???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hydro, i totally dig your signature....it is crazy!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

becuase your a turd, why is md's tank's so much cheaper then VA's, that would be something I for one would remove from my profile and stop advertising like its a legal state... heh.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

o kyou are right about taking out the VA well my local pet shops have no used tanks at all and i dont want to pay for a used one really so fishpost or my last choice would be riverdale pets because the only thign riverdael pets has cheap is tanks why am i a turd ???


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> hydro, i totally dig your signature....it is crazy!


yea, glad you like it.

It's one of my favorite quotes.  :rockin:
edit: My avatar is Ted bundy.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> What are you pissed at me it was a good deal it came up all the suden i didnt have enough money to get a 55 also so i put it in my 29 until i go to maryland where i can get a tank for cheap ???


It's real cruel to move a 7inch elongatus from a 55 to a 29. The smart thing to do was wait till you have a 55 ready for an elongatus and then buy one.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

don't worry i will be getting the 55 this weekend it is only for one week


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

yo uwant to see a huge elongatus in a small tank go to those pics that drewbooty posted the enlongatus is huge and its in like 15 gallon


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah your right, when me and clay were moving it into its 75gallon it jumped from about 3 feet off the ground so we threw it in the feeder tank (20 i think at the time) to inspect it and i snapped some pics while i had the chance.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

az tha kid said:


> o kyou are right about taking out the VA well my local pet shops have no used tanks at all and i dont want to pay for a used one really so fishpost or my last choice would be riverdale pets because the only thign riverdael pets has cheap is tanks why am i a turd ???


ron isnt a store (fishpost) you come to buy fish not browse the selection lol.......... plus i dont think hes selling any tanks or it would moot that he bought my 180.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to buy and sell.


----------

